# Amp humming noise help



## Handyman1355 (Jan 11, 2014)

I have a 2012 cruze that I just installed an amp in. Sounds great with engine off but when I start it and turn headlights on or push the brake I have a bad humming noise, I can turn headlights off and it goes away. I am using the stock radio with a 4 channel amp. I have regrounded the amp in two diff locations and brushed the metal bright and shiny but no difference. Any help appreciated.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Reposition that positive lead .


----------



## louierocko (Mar 26, 2013)

How are you getting the signal from the head unit to the amp?


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

Amp power and audio signal wires should be nowhere near each other. Run those wires down opposite sides of the car


----------



## Handyman1355 (Jan 11, 2014)

HoPo99 said:


> Amp power and audio signal wires should be nowhere near each other. Run those wires down opposite sides of the car


I do have the power down the passenger side and the speaker wires down the drivers side.


----------



## Handyman1355 (Jan 11, 2014)

from the wires down at the bottom of the drivers door before the connector the goes to the rear of the vehicle. All of the speaker wires are ran thru there.


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

Unfortunately this plagues all cruzes, I am willing to bet when you put the high beams on the noise goes away. The only difference I see is the high beams go through a relay driven by the BCM, I am waiting for warmer weather to verify my suspicion that a relay for low beams may resolve the issue...

Can anyone out there using an upgraded headlight harness that has an amp chime in whether or not you have the issue?


----------



## Handyman1355 (Jan 11, 2014)

has anyone found a solution yet??


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

AVCruze12 said:


> Unfortunately this plagues all cruzes


I don't have noise on my install.
I ran the AMP power along the drivers door, inside the trim, Grounded in the trunk. The RCAs are inside the center console and straight to the trunk.

You get this hum when your Audio (RCA) cables are too close to anything running power, it gives you alternator whine in the audio. The location of your PAC unit can cause this as well. Where did you hide the PAC?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I have seen this recently occur. The last time it happened to a forum member it was because his RCA cables were cheap and not twisted. He replaced them and all was well. If, by chance, this doesn't fix the issue and I would be surprised if it didn't... you can use an isolator on the RCAs to prevent external noise interference. 

Amazon.com: Stinger SGN20 Ground Loop Isolator: Electronics


----------

